# Adrenal Fatigue



## LucyBug (Sep 18, 2010)

I first started researching this because of something another member (crstar) wrote as a response to something I wrote a few days ago. I have just about ALL of the symptoms of this very under-diagnosed condition. Constantly tired even after 9+ hrs of sleep, intolerance to cold, dry skin & hair, stressed, hard to fall & stay asleep, back/neck pain, alternating D and C...Just about everything I have read says that reducing stress, taking supplements, and trying a gluten-free diet will help, but it takes between 6months and 3 years to actually be better. But, I figure that I've been feeling like #### for so long that it's time to start taking care of my self and so what if it takes 3 years - at least I'm working toward feeling better.So, I started taking a multi-vit again (haven't taken one in about 2 yrs), have calcium, b vits, omega 3s... I'm going to ease my way into gluten-free over tha next week because I'll be too busy to go grocery shopping until Thursday. I'm also going to make it a point to leave my office during lunch & take a little walk/go for a drive/sit in my car...anything to get out of the office. I'm going to try to de-stress and not load myself down with too much, which is hard since I am working full time and going to grad school. Hopefully this will all help. I just wanted to know if anyone else has ever considered adrenal fatigue/insufficiency to be the underlying problem. And, if so, how have you dealt with it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Adrenal Fatigue currently isn't a recognized medical diagnosis. Here is some info:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/adrenal-fatigue/AN01583


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, it seems to be the latest name for the "can't find anything wrong but feel like death on a stick anyways" disease.For awhile it was hypoglycemia, then candida, now adrenal insufficiency...but they all get that "epidemic that the doctors ignore" kind of promotion and are usually said to the "cause" of a whole bunch of symptoms and syndromes.Have you had your thyroid checked? Feeling dragged out and feeling cold a lot can be a sign of hypothyroid and you do want to make sure it is OK before deciding on something else.FWIW, most of the "treatments" for the "worried well" diseases are similar, tend to be low risk, and do sometimes make some people feel better.With the getting out of the office, if you can do a 20 minute walk in the sunshine that can do a lot for some people with energy levels (and the supplements that go along with that are a B-complex (several of the B's were used in this study but a complex gets all of them, a B-50 will get the dose used in the study, 400 mg vitamin D and 200 mg Selenium). http://www.thebodyblues.com/ has more info on that study. LEVITY is the acronym for the combination of light, exercise and vitamins.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I understand cause I have the same issues. I feel SO run down all the time to the point that I am so tired that I cannot even hardly function. I have thought about adrenal fatigue or chronic fatigue syndrome as sometimes that can go along with IBS. It is frustrating enough to have IBS but to be tried all the time can make is so unmanageable. I tried a strict gluten-free diet for 3 months and had no improvement, but it is worth a try as some people say that gluten really does make them feel fatigued. I do vitamin D supplements along with going out for little walks like Kathleen said to get sunshine and do a daily B-vitamin (make sure you get natural B-vitamins instead of the synthetic). This is where I get my B-vitamins and has a good article about not taking synthetic vitamins: https://www.longnaturalhealth.com/products.asp?P=91 Also greens can be good too such as spirulina and chlorella for energy and helping your body get rid of toxins. Iodine is an important mineral as well. I make a smoothie every day and add a product call Nanogreens which has all kinds of goodies in it. It can be bought on Amazon. I then take a multivitamin from Innate Response (can be bought on Organic Pharmacy.com) or Mega Foods makes one too that is not synthetic vitamins. New Chapter makes pretty good vitamins as well. I then take my B-vitamin in the morning and in the evening take my multivitamin. This has helped. Keep an eye to not eat things that make your blood sugars spike and then fall such as too much sugar..etc Try to eat good foods rich in nutrients. Another important thing is your sleep habits. This is a good article to check out and there are some really good tips: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/10/02/secrets-to-a-good-night-sleep.aspx


----------

